# Lumber Company Office



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this one is specifically for Pimanjc a.k.a Jim C..... But I'll share it with all of you! 

I bought this building kit from Jim at Marty's 2007 Thingy and finally have it done so I thought I would share the end results.

Now understand it didn't turn out quite the way that the directions, or what I could still read of them, described but none the less I'm pretty happy with the results. It was advertised as a feed and grain store but I figured I had more use for a lumber company office instead. 

You can see that is light and the painting is finished. I used a short section of christmas lights connected to a low voltage landscape lighting system for the lights. I painted everything with a good coat of Zinser water proof primer first then used Rust-o-leum exterior paint to paint the rest. The office sign is made with transfer letters and a heavy coat of dulcoat sprayed over top.

Just a note to Jim, you really ought to have built these a long time ago...  The moths or some other paper loving bugs really made a mess of the directions and other paperwork in the boxes.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif And if you have more.... Bring them to Marty's this year..


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job Scott. Lighting sure makes buildings look neat. Keep up the good work !


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for posting pix. 

Dawg


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Scott. Who produced the kit?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great. Is it lumber?


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!!  

The kit was from Bookshelf Minitures who I beleive is long out of business. At least I can't find anything about them online anywhere. 
It is a precut wood kit. It came with all the windows, doors, plexi for the windows, and most of the wood including cedar shingles which I found to be too thin and fragile to use on an outdoor project. I added the sign and the chimney from my scraps. 

For those of you who noticed the mis spelling of the company name... Well it is supposed to be a Northern Minnesota company so dem thar Norwigiens can't talk nor spelt none to well don't ya' know...


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

back to the top...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cool 
I need to make a buch of those simple structures for the Highline.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
These are really easy to build and turn out great if you take your time with them. I'm almost finished with my second one and have started a third. And thanks to a little help from Pimanjc I even learned how to light them nicely. This one has four clear christmas lights in it that attach directly to my low voltage system and they work flawlessly. 

The second structure I have been working on it a two story switch tower. That one I got creative with and wired it so that I can have either the upstairs or the downstairs lights on seperatly or together. When that one is completed I'll post pictures of it. I have to wait for it to warm up a bit (it's currently -10F) because I'm going to use automotive undercoating for the finish on the roof. This was a suggestion from a friend of mine who used it on a scratch built caboose. The finish was great and it's waterproof. He sprayed it in a cup and then brushed it on by hand. It turned out looking just like a ruff tarpaper type roof. 

See ya' in September!!


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here's a bit of an update on these structures.... 

After finishing all three that I bought last year at Marty's I put the lumber office and the nice red school house out on the layout. Probably was a little premature since we ended up getting several more days of a dusting of snow and several more of cold light rain. Non the less they were out there and looked great with lights on at night....  Until they had been out for several weeks, then as the weather warmed up I went out to check on them and the rest of the yard. I found that much of the detailing had come off and even one of the windows in the lumber office had popped out from the siding buckling. I pulled both buildings and brought them into the garage for a better look and possible repair but after looking them over I found that there wasn't anything to be done with to save them. The plywood bases had de-laminated and the siding all curled and came off as well as the corner molding. I saved the switch tower since I had not put that one out it is still intact but the other two are now scrap wood in the trash dumpster... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif Gee it really shouldn't surprise me since they were from a company called "BOOKSHELF minatures" appearently not intended for outside displays.... Oh well I didn't pay much for them and I learned a bunch building them and had fun doing it.....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooohhhhh! Sad.


----------

